#  > Islam >  > Koran >  abortus

## momo2004

is abortus toegestaan in de islam ?? ook als het stel ongetrouwd is ?? maar het is haram om een kind te krijgen als je nog niet getrouwwd ben

----------


## alhoceimagirl22

ik weet dat het haram is(inchallah dat ik het nooit meezal maken),maar wat nou als je in een moeilijke sitauatie zit??Nou zal ff uitleggen,bij mij op school zayteen marocmeisje dat door haar een jongen gedwongen werd tot sex,zeg maar verkracht,hij wilde met haar trouwen daarvoor maar zij en haar ouders wilden dat niet(was een topcrimineel),en hij d8 als ik dat doe dan moet ze wel,in iedergeval nadar incident bleek ze zwanger te zijn tot de schrik van haar leven,(lah istar)toen ze hem dat vertelde lachtte hij haar alleen uit,zei heel hard je hebt je kans verkeken,waarop zij meskiena einde raad was en aborus ging plegen wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is wat had zij moeten doen??Haar ouders zouden haar verstoten,je kent onze cultuur ookal is het niet haar schuld.

----------


## Lady_Du_Rif

Salaam oalaikoum


Jah ik heb van horen zeggen en lezen verstaan dat het haram is 
om abortus te plegen ... Het Kind heeft recht om te leven ...
ben wel ni 100% zeker

Salaam oualaikoum warahmatoelahi wabarakatoehoe

----------


## achie25

> _Geplaatst door momo2004_ 
> *is abortus toegestaan in de islam ?? ook als het stel ongetrouwd is ?? maar het is haram om een kind te krijgen als je nog niet getrouwwd ben*


Sex voor het huwelijk is haram

----------


## Dropveter

Abortus hoe zit dat nu in de Islam,

ABortus is niet haram als de vrucht niet ouder is dan (ik weet het niet zeker) maar 12 weken geloof ik. Dit komt overeen met de twijfelachtige eerste 3 maanden van een zwangerschap. Omdat Allah in die 3 maanden nog geen ziel/geest of op z'n arabisch "Roh" heeft ingeblazen is de vrucht niet levensvatbaar. Na de 12 weken /3 maandengrens is het verboden om abortus te plegen. Haram dus.  :blozen:  

Ik heb hier helaas geen bewijs voor in de zin van een korantekst voor jullie maar ik ga even zoeken want ik heb het ergens gelezen in de koran.

----------


## koeraicha

salaam

Het staat niet letterlijk in de koran dus dat bewijs zou je niet kunnen leveren, wel is het waar want het is een conclusie die door geleerden getrokken is uit logische feiten uit koran. (Met betrekking tot wannneer de Roh ingeblazen wordt.) 
OOk is het sowiezo toegestaan als het lichaam van de draagster in gevaar verkeert door de foetus. Verkrachting zou je kunnen zien als "geestelijk gevaar". In die context zou het dus wel te rechtvaardigen zijn, maar ja Allah Wa3lam..

gegroet

----------


## Marocaantje

> _Geplaatst door Dropveter_ 
> *Abortus hoe zit dat nu in de Islam,
> 
> ABortus is niet haram als de vrucht niet ouder is dan (ik weet het niet zeker) maar 12 weken geloof ik. Dit komt overeen met de twijfelachtige eerste 3 maanden van een zwangerschap. Omdat Allah in die 3 maanden nog geen ziel/geest of op z'n arabisch "Roh" heeft ingeblazen is de vrucht niet levensvatbaar. Na de 12 weken /3 maandengrens is het verboden om abortus te plegen. Haram dus.  
> 
> Ik heb hier helaas geen bewijs voor in de zin van een korantekst voor jullie maar ik ga even zoeken want ik heb het ergens gelezen in de koran.*


Asalaam 3alaikom Warahmatoellah Wabarakatoehoe (indien moslim)

Ik zou graag willen weten of je ondertussen al wat daliel (bewijs) hebt dat het is toegestaan in de Islaam.

Ik ben benieuwd. 

Ik hoop spoedig wat van je te horen InchaAllaah. (Als God Het Wilt).

Jullie Zuster Fi Dien!!,

Groeten,

Marocaantje

----------


## Dropveter

Ik heb vandaag een paar boeken bij me, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het nog niet gevonden heb. Maar wat ik je eerder vertelde, dit is mij zelf verteld door de Imam in onze moskee. maar kga effe checken.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Dropveter_ 
> *Ik heb vandaag een paar boeken bij me, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het nog niet gevonden heb. Maar wat ik je eerder vertelde, dit is mij zelf verteld door de Imam in onze moskee. maar kga effe checken.*


Graag! ik zou dat graag willen weten, dus wat er staat over abortus. !!

----------


## DAME23

sorry hoor maar een abortus is zeer haraam de foetus kan heel vroeg een leven hebben heb zelf 1 kind en tweeede is op komst ik heb een echo gehad toen ik ongeveer 8weken zwanger was en het hartje klopte.heel duidelijk te zien.

----------


## Ben7

> is abortus toegestaan in de islam ?? ook als het stel ongetrouwd is ?? maar het is haram om een kind te krijgen als je nog niet getrouwwd ben


is toch heel makkelijk ?

ik heb vaker iemand horen roepen dat het niet toegstaan is om te doden.

is toch vrij simpel om even na te denken en te bedenken dat het een levend mens is.

ik voer geen discussie over het doden van kinderen, dus hier laat ik het bij en hoop dat jullie het ook inzien.

(zonder er om heen te draaien)

het is minder erg een kind te krijgen buiten het huwlijk, dan iemand te doden.

maar ik ben dus weg uit dit onderwerp, omdat ik echt geen zin in draaingen heb.

de groeten  :Smilie:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *is toch heel makkelijk ?
> 
> ik heb vaker iemand horen roepen dat het niet toegstaan is om te doden.
> 
> is toch vrij simpel om even na te denken en te bedenken dat het een levend mens is.
> 
> ik voer geen discussie over het doden van kinderen, dus hier laat ik het bij en hoop dat jullie het ook inzien.
> 
> ...


Een kind doden is ook verboden in de koran. Maar wanneer kan je over een kind spreken?

----------


## Ben7

ik moet nog ondervinden wanneer iemands geest in het lichaam is wat zich vormt vanaf bevruchting.

in ieder geval iets na een maand volgens het volgende filmpje
als hart en hersenen zijn gevormd en werken

----------


## -Samira-Sam-

Ik denk dat het zekers Haraam is. Je gaat een kind maken, maar je laat het niet leven. Ik krijg rare en droevige gedachten hierbij. Je moet een kind kans geven het te laten leven, want je hebt het immers verwekt. Waarom zou je anders dan een kind willen maken. Om het vervolgens gewoon weer in de "prullenbak" te gooien?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Een kind doden is ook verboden in de koran. Maar wanneer kan je over een kind spreken?*


Weet iemand dit? Wat is de regel hiervoor?

----------


## [email protected]

De Westerse beschaving heeft het toegestaan dat de vrouw het recht heeft om met haar lichaam te doen wat ze zelf wil. Aldus, wanneer zij zwanger raakt, kan zij de embryo aborteren, zelfs wanneer haar man of vriend hiertegen in verweer komt. Het gevolg is dat er ieder jaar meer dan 1.300.000 *[1]* baby's alleen al in de VS worden geaborteerd.

*1.)* Islamitisch gezien is de ontwikkeling van een kind een gescheiden en andere entiteit dan de moeder. Wetenschappelijk gezien wordt zelfs haar bloed niet gemixt met die van het kind. Voedsel wordt doorgegeven via het membraan. Zij is meer een draagster van leven. Het nemen van leven is verboden behalve voor een rechtvaardige zaak. Zelfs het jagen op dieren als sport, is verboden in de Islam.

*2.)* Ook al wordt de foetus gezien als mens, na het begin van de vijfde maand wanneer de engel de geest inblaast, is abortus voor de vijfde maand nog steeds het ontnemen van leven wanneer dit zonder een gerechtvaardigde reden is. Wanneer de zwangerschap het leven van de moeder bedreigt mag de foetus pas geaborteerd worden. Sommige geleerden zeggen dat in geval van verkrachting waarbij de bevalling van het kind de mentale gezondheid van de vrouw bedreigt, de abortus is toegestaan.

*3.)* Na de vijfde maand wordt abortus moord. Een misdaad die met de dood strafbaar is binnen de Islamitische wetgeving. Het Westen benadrukt "mensenrechten" als een internationaal principe, maar het negeert het recht op leven voor tientallen miljoenen menselijke foetussen die jaarlijks geaborteerd worden. Mensenrechten in de Islam beginnen vanaf conceptie.


_Voetnoten:_

*[1]* Volgens weergaven uit 1997 van het AGI (Allen Guttmacher Institute). Weergaven uit 1995 van het CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) zijn 1.210.883, AGI was 1.400.000.


http://islamitische.blogspot.com/

----------


## ~*Ladysoul*~

> Wat is de houding van de islam ten opzichte van de kwestie van abortus? Is het waar dat vrouwen volledige zeggenschap over hun lichamen hebben en abortus kunnen plegen wanneer zij maar wensen? Of stemt de islam in met degenen die zeggen: Nee, de foetus is een mens en heeft volledige mensenrechten? Het heeft het recht om te leven en beschermd te worden. Dus is het een misdaad om abortus te plegen? Hoe kijkt de islam tegen deze kwestie aan?
> 
> Eigenlijk beschouwt de islam het leven als een heilig gift van God de Almachtige. Het is niemand toegestaan om het leven van iemand anders te nemen of te stoppen behalve op een manier van rechtvaardiging of volgens de islamitische wetgeving. Aldus zegt de heilige Qor-aan:
> 
> Zeg: "Komt, ik zal u verkondigen, wat uw Heer heeft verboden;" n.l. dat gij iets met Hem vereenzelvigt en dat gij uw ouders niet goed behandelt en dat gij uw kinderen uit armoede doodt. - Wij zijn het, Die voor u en voor hen zorgen - en dat gij onbetamelijke daden hetzij openlijk of in het geheim begaat en dat gij een ziel ten onrechte doodt die God heilig heeft verklaard. Dit is, hetgeen Hij u heeft bevolen, opdat gij moogt begrijpen.(Hoofdstuk 6, vers 151)
> 
> In een ander vers zegt de heilige Qor-aan: En doodt uw kinderen niet uit vrees voor armoede. Wij zijn het die in hun behoeften en in de uwe voorzien. Voorwaar, hen te doden is een grote zonde.  (Hoofdstuk 17, vers 31)
> 
> Wat dienen wij te begrijpen uit deze twee verzen? Ten eerste is het een ernstige zonde om het leven van kinderen te nemen uit angst voor armoede zoals het de gewoonte was gedurende die periode. Noch is het toegestaan om dit om enig ander reden te doen tenzij er een grote kwaad veroorzaakt wordt door de aanwezigheid van de foetus die de dood van de moeder kan veroorzaken.
> ...



Abortus is haraam,wij hoeven niet te oordelen over leven en dood.Ook al is er nog geen ziel de 1ste 4 maand,uiteindelijk als je eraf blijft komt die ziel inch'allah wel.En indien je sex hebt voor het huwelijk en zwanger bent,ongewenst,wat is de grootste zonde,sex voor t huwelijk of moord?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door ~*Ladysoul*~_ 
> *Abortus is haraam,wij hoeven niet te oordelen over leven en dood.Ook al is er nog geen ziel de 1ste 4 maand,uiteindelijk als je eraf blijft komt die ziel inch'allah wel.En indien je sex hebt voor het huwelijk en zwanger bent,ongewenst,wat is de grootste zonde,sex voor t huwelijk of moord?*


waarom is dan zelfs in de ''islamitische republiek'' van Iran, abortus (onder zeer strenge omstandigheden) tot de eerste 3 maanden wel toegestaan? Natuurlijk zijn de taliban mullahs niet echt Islamitisch, het zijn stiekem de aanbidders van Shaitan, maar alsnog vraag ik me af hoe dat kan, in een ''islamitisch'' land...

----------


## ~*Ladysoul*~

Sommigen zijn nl van mening dat t mag voor 120 dagen zwangerschap omdat de ziel er dan nog niet is...

----------


## fien

Abortus
Islamitische rechtsgeleerden verschillen van mening over de vraag of abortus al dan niet is toegestaan. De meeste malikitische wetsgeleerden wijzen abortus resoluut af. Andere juristen staan abortus wel toe, maar alleen tot het moment dat de 'ziel van het kind wordt ingeblazen' - 80 dagen na conceptie. De hanafitische wetsschool verbiedt abortus alleen wanneer de foetus reeds volledig is gevormd en als mens kan worden beschouwd (na 120 dagen zwangerschap). Ook zou abortus zijn toegestaan wanneer het leven van de moeder gevaar loopt. In de de praktijk wordt abortus in de meeste islamitische landen (oogluikend) toegestaan

Dit zegt in het kort wat in dit artikel in het engels ook staat. Voor degenen die engels kunnen lezen geef ik de link. 

http://muslim-canada.org/family.htm#abortion 

Kortom het hangt dus af of je tot een wetsschool behoort,( Op zich niet verplicht in de islam)en tot welke dan. Ben je een maliki dan is abortus dus niet toegestaan, ben je een hanafi dan kan je abortus plegen tot ongeveer 4maanden ( 120 dagen) . Sterkte, wa salaam

----------


## ~*Ladysoul*~

En toch dank ik dat Allah dit aanziet als moord,want ook al is de ziel er nog niet,had je eraf gebleven had ie het kind wel een ziel gegeven.Wij hoeven geen beslissingen te maken over leven of dood,die taak is aan Allah toch...  :argwaan:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door ~*Ladysoul*~_ 
> *En toch dank ik dat Allah dit aanziet als moord,want ook al is de ziel er nog niet,had je eraf gebleven had ie het kind wel een ziel gegeven.Wij hoeven geen beslissingen te maken over leven of dood,die taak is aan Allah toch... *


hoe weet jij nou wat Allah Subhaina wa TaAllah aanziet?
er zijn (zoals fien aangaf) niets voor niets zoveel verschillende wetscholen van de islam omdat elke stroming beweert de Wil van Allah te kennen.
De Koran zou de enige leidraad moeten en aangezien er niet direct iets over abortus wordt verteld kan men hieruit afleiden dat de Goddelijke Boodschap in de Koran aan de mensen van die tijd moest worden aangepast zodat zij het konden begrijpen, want ''abortus'' bestond toen nog niet eens. Als de Koran voor anno 2005 geschreven was, had het anders eruit gezien. Veel duidelijker omdat we nu veel ''ontwikkelder'' zijn dan het arabische woestijnvolk van 1500 jaar geleden. 
Ten slotte, als alle moslims de Koran niet zo letterlijk opvatten en de verzen naar hedendaagse moderne begrippen vertalen, kan de Islam zelfs de huidige wetenschap overtreffen!

----------


## DAME23

IK VRAAG ME MEER AF OF JIJ WAT MEER WEET OVER DE ISLAM.
HET IS ALGEMEEN BEKEND DAT JE GEEN ABORTUS MAG PLEGEN.
IK SNAP NOG STEEDS NIET DAT MENSEN DAT KUNNEN.JE PLEEGT EEN MOORD EN MOORD IS HARAAM!! EN JE GAAT TEGEN DE WIL VAN ALLAH IN.
SORRY IK ZOU HET NOOIT KUNNEN JE DOOD JE EIGEN VLEES EN BLOED!!!!

(MAAR JA , WIE BEN IK OM DAT TEZEGGEN SOMMIGE DENKEN TOCH DAT ZE HET BETER WETEN EN DAAR VERGISSEN ZE ZICH)

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *IK VRAAG ME MEER AF OF JIJ WAT MEER WEET OVER DE ISLAM.
> HET IS ALGEMEEN BEKEND DAT JE GEEN ABORTUS MAG PLEGEN.
> IK SNAP NOG STEEDS NIET DAT MENSEN DAT KUNNEN.JE PLEEGT EEN MOORD EN MOORD IS HARAAM!! EN JE GAAT TEGEN DE WIL VAN ALLAH IN.
> SORRY IK ZOU HET NOOIT KUNNEN JE DOOD JE EIGEN VLEES EN BLOED!!!!
> 
> (MAAR JA , WIE BEN IK OM DAT TEZEGGEN SOMMIGE DENKEN TOCH DAT ZE HET BETER WETEN EN DAAR VERGISSEN ZE ZICH)*


tja, maar als we het gaan verbieden dan is het leven toch geen test meer?
juist al deze Haram dingen zoals hoererij/etc. zijn er omdat de duivel ons wil verleiden, als we deze dingen gaan verbieden, nogmaals, dan is het leven ook geen test meer... terwijl wij hier zijn om getest te worden!

----------


## BamBamBang

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *waarom is dan zelfs in de ''islamitische republiek'' van Iran, abortus (onder zeer strenge omstandigheden) tot de eerste 3 maanden wel toegestaan? Natuurlijk zijn de taliban mullahs niet echt Islamitisch, het zijn stiekem de aanbidders van Shaitan, maar alsnog vraag ik me af hoe dat kan, in een ''islamitisch'' land...*


Waarom? omdat mensen blijven interpreteren en misinterpreteren. Allah is voor ons niet te bevatten. Somige dingen zijn gewoon veel te complex om als mens weet van te hebben. Daarom krijg je die tweespalt. Hij zegt dit en hij zegt dat. Want als sommige dingen nou nmaal Allahs wil zijn. Hoe kan het dan zo zijn dat iemand na een verkrachting zwanger word, dat dit niet Allahs wil is. Leg mij dat nou s uit. Ik zelf geloof dat niet. Volgens mij oordeeld Allah alleen over je motivatie. Als je bijvoorbeeld, hoert en snoert en je vermoord dan je baby, zal je geconfronteerd worden met je daad. Als je het doet, uit angst en je erzelf niks aan kon doen, kan ik me niet voorstellen dat Allah geen genade toont.

----------


## ~*Ladysoul*~

Leven is een geschenk van God,en ik vind het enorm grof als je zo'n wonder niet accepteerd,en in geval van verkrachting,dan kan ik eventueel snappen dat je kiest voor adoptie,gun de baby leven,de baby is ook onschuldig.Ik ben nu zelf zwanger en ik zou er niet mogen aan denken om mn baby te vermoorden.Hoe kan je dat nu doen?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door BamBamBang_ 
> *Waarom? omdat mensen blijven interpreteren en misinterpreteren. Allah is voor ons niet te bevatten. Somige dingen zijn gewoon veel te complex om als mens weet van te hebben. Daarom krijg je die tweespalt. Hij zegt dit en hij zegt dat. Want als sommige dingen nou nmaal Allahs wil zijn. Hoe kan het dan zo zijn dat iemand na een verkrachting zwanger word, dat dit niet Allahs wil is. Leg mij dat nou s uit. Ik zelf geloof dat niet. Volgens mij oordeeld Allah alleen over je motivatie. Als je bijvoorbeeld, hoert en snoert en je vermoord dan je baby, zal je geconfronteerd worden met je daad. Als je het doet, uit angst en je erzelf niks aan kon doen, kan ik me niet voorstellen dat Allah geen genade toont.*


yep, er wordt niet alleen gekeken naar je daden, maar oook je intenties.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door ~*Ladysoul*~_ 
> *Leven is een geschenk van God,en ik vind het enorm grof als je zo'n wonder niet accepteerd,en in geval van verkrachting,dan kan ik eventueel snappen dat je kiest voor adoptie,gun de baby leven,de baby is ook onschuldig.Ik ben nu zelf zwanger en ik zou er niet mogen aan denken om mn baby te vermoorden.Hoe kan je dat nu doen?*


Ben je zwanger? Alhamdolillah! 
GEFELICITEERD  :party:  
Hoe lang als ik het vragen mag? 

BTW, NIET MEER AAN DEZE DISCUSSIE MEE DOEN AUB  :knipoog:

----------


## ~*Ladysoul*~

Dank je Zoroaster,Ik ben nu drie maand en half ver,nog niet zo lang dus.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door ~*Ladysoul*~_ 
> *Dank je Zoroaster,Ik ben nu drie maand en half ver,nog niet zo lang dus.*


Mashallah, ik wens je een prettige tijd verder en geniet ervan Inshallah!

----------


## Vrouwe_Justitia

Abortus is gewoon moord. De zwangerschap begint namelijk als een eicel wordt bevrucht door een zaadcel en eindigt met de geboorte van het kind. Tenzij er sprake is van een miskraam, maar dat gebeurt op natuurlijke wijze door de wil van Allah (swt). Echter, het voortijdig afbreken van een zwangerschap door (medisch) menselijk ingrijpen, is onnatuurlijk. Derhalve in koelen bloede moord ..  :Mad:  

Wel de lusten, maar niet de lasten zeker? De mens moet zich maar eens verantwoordelijk gaan gedragen ..  :Mad:

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door Vrouwe_Justitia_ 
> *Abortus is gewoon moord. De zwangerschap begint namelijk als een eicel wordt bevrucht door een zaadcel en eindigt met de geboorte van het kind. Tenzij er sprake is van een miskraam, maar dat gebeurt op natuurlijke wijze door de wil van Allah (swt). Echter, het voortijdig afbreken van een zwangerschap door (medisch) menselijk ingrijpen, is onnatuurlijk. Derhalve in koelen bloede moord ..  
> 
> Wel de lusten, maar niet de lasten zeker? De mens moet zich maar eens verantwoordelijk gaan gedragen .. *


 Maar, vind je dan niet dat het leven dat er al is (de moeder) meer belang heeft dan het leven dat (eventueel) gaat komen? Met andere woorden, als het leven van de moeder in gevaar is, kan ook mentaal gevaar zijn bijv. na verkrachting? Wat dacht je van vrouwen die zijn verkracht in een oorlogssituatie, moeten die ook nog eens het kind van hun verkrachter op de wereld gaan zetten? In zulke gevallen vind ik het persoonlijk toegestaan, waarmee het natuurlijk nog geen "goede" daad is, of iets onbenulligs.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door ~*Ladysoul*~_ 
> *Leven is een geschenk van God,en ik vind het enorm grof als je zo'n wonder niet accepteerd,en in geval van verkrachting,dan kan ik eventueel snappen dat je kiest voor adoptie*


Eerlijk gezegd vind ik dit vrij hard om dat zo te stellen, je kan dat niet van iemand verwachten. Je weet niet hoe erg dat is, wat iemand heeft moeten doormaken. Als jij uit je huis bent gesleept, je hele familie is voor je ogen vermoord, je bent door 30 lui verkracht, je bent zwanger van een zo'n klootzak, en dan moet je zeker dat kind gaan krijgen; sorry ik vind het keihard. Daar kan je echt niet zomaar over oordelen, iemand is kapot gemaakt. Ik vind abortus in principe ook heel slecht maar als vrouw kies ik in zo'n situatie voor solidariteit met die vrouw, dat zou ik zelf ook graag willen ondervinden als ik het was.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *is toch heel makkelijk ?
> 
> ik heb vaker iemand horen roepen dat het niet toegstaan is om te doden.
> 
> is toch vrij simpel om even na te denken en te bedenken dat het een levend mens is.
> 
> ik voer geen discussie over het doden van kinderen, dus hier laat ik het bij en hoop dat jullie het ook inzien.
> 
> ...



Als het vrij logisch is, dan is het ook vrij logisch dat je een kind niet haar leven zuur gaat maken bij geboorte tot aan de dood.

Stel voor dat het een 'bastaard' is, sommige mensen zijn nu eenmaal jammer genoeg kortzichtig, dan zou het hallal zijn om een kind van zo een leven te bevrijden voor het nog roh in hem geblazen is. De roh (ziel wordt pas na 3 maanden in het kind geblazen, voor die tijd is het een klonter bloed. En mg er wel abortus gepleegd worden.

Abortus is geen spel natuurlijk. Maar onzedelijkheid is er genoeg op aarde. Ook daar heeft Allah swt rekening meegehouden.


Ik weet zeker, net als dropveter al zei, dat abortus als toegestaan staat aangeschreven.
Dit is bestudeerd door moslim geleerden, helaas weet ik niet meer waar ik dit gelezen heb.

----------


## Wassouf

Of het nou een bastaard is of een gehandicapt kind, het is niet toegestaan  :Smilie: 

En als iemand om de reactie van mensen een kind wil doden, dan had diegeen er nooit aan moeten beginnen in de eerste plaats.

Alleen als tijdens een zwangerschap het leven van een vrouw in gevaar komt, mag men abortus plegen...

Als de vrouw haar gezondheid niet wordt bedreigd en er wordt abortus gepleegd, dan is er geen geldige reden, dus een overtreding. En als je die overtreding begaat na dat er een ziel in is geblazen heb je zelfs een moord gepleegd.

En nergens wordt er daliel gegeven dat je een bastaardkind, of een buitenechtelijk kind of angst voor je omgeving een reden is om abortus te plegen.

Ben wel benieuwd naar de beweringen dat de moslimgeleerden zeggen dat abortus ook toegestaan is buiten het geval dat het leven van de moeder in gevaar is....

----------


## Wassouf

Zeg: "Komt, ik zal u verkondigen, wat uw Heer heeft verboden;" n.l. dat gij iets met Hem vereenzelvigt en dat gij uw ouders niet goed behandelt en dat gij uw kinderen uit armoede doodt. - Wij zijn het, Die voor u en voor hen zorgen - en dat gij onbetamelijke daden hetzij openlijk of in het geheim begaat en dat gij een ziel ten onrechte doodt die God heilig heeft verklaard. Dit is, hetgeen Hij u heeft bevolen, opdat gij moogt begrijpen.(Hoofdstuk 6, vers 151)

En doodt uw kinderen niet uit vrees voor armoede. Wij zijn het die in hun behoeften en in de uwe voorzien. Voorwaar, hen te doden is een grote zonde.  (Hoofdstuk 17, vers 31) 

Uit deze 2 ayaats kun je opmaken dat abortus niet is toegestaan, er is maar 1 uitzondering waar de ulamah over eens zijn en ook in de islam en door Allah swt is toegestaan en dat is als tijdens de zwangerschap de gezondheid van de vrouw in gevaar komt.

Redenen als armoede, bang voor omgeving, handicap etc zijn allemaal niet geldig.

En mensen die beweren dat de ulamah hebben toegestaan om abortus toe te staan, zonder dat de reden is dat de moeder haar leven in gevaar is, zou ik graag van willen dat ze daliel plaatsen.

----------


## Vrouwe_Justitia

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Maar, vind je dan niet dat het leven dat er al is (de moeder) meer belang heeft dan het leven dat (eventueel) gaat komen? Met andere woorden, als het leven van de moeder in gevaar is, kan ook mentaal gevaar zijn bijv. na verkrachting? Wat dacht je van vrouwen die zijn verkracht in een oorlogssituatie, moeten die ook nog eens het kind van hun verkrachter op de wereld gaan zetten? In zulke gevallen vind ik het persoonlijk toegestaan, waarmee het natuurlijk nog geen "goede" daad is, of iets onbenulligs.*


In het eerste geval kan ik mij in jouw standpunten vinden. Als het leven van de moeder echt in gevaar komt, dan vind ik het ook een ander verhaal. Omdat er dan 2 levens op het spel staan. Als de moeder sterft, sterft het kind ook. Maar als het kind sterft, blijft de moeder leven. Dus als je voor abortus kiest, verlies je maar 1 leven en geen 2. 

Maar wat mentaalgevaar betreft vind ik niet dat het kind de boetedoening op zich zou moeten nemen. Het kind heeft niets misdaan en Allah swt heeft dan kennelijk toch gewild dat er een bevruchting plaatsvond. Zolang het leven van het kind niet op natuurlijke wijze door een miskraam wordt ontnomen, vind ik niet dat een mens voor God moet gaan spelen en abortus moet plegen. In zon situatie zou ik zeggen; heb meer vertrouwen in Allah swt. Want zegt Allah taala niet dat er met de moeilijkheid, de verlichting komt? En zegt Hij niet: Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken. [al-Ankaboet 29:2/3]




> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Dat is het alleen voor wie in een bevruchte eicel al een mens wenst te zien.*


Klopt, voor mij is het een leven. Want zodra het sperma van de man met de eicel van de vrouw versmelt, dan is de essentie van de toekomstige baby gevormd.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door Vrouwe_Justitia_ 
> *In het eerste geval kan ik mij in jouw standpunten vinden. Als het leven van de moeder echt in gevaar komt, dan vind ik het ook een ander verhaal. Omdat er dan 2 levens op het spel staan. Als de moeder sterft, sterft het kind ook. Maar als het kind sterft, blijft de moeder leven. Dus als je voor abortus kiest, verlies je maar 1 leven en geen 2. 
> 
> Maar wat mentaalgevaar betreft vind ik niet dat het kind de boetedoening op zich zou moeten nemen. Het kind heeft niets misdaan en Allah swt heeft dan kennelijk toch gewild dat er een bevruchting plaatsvond. Zolang het leven van het kind niet op natuurlijke wijze door een miskraam wordt ontnomen, vind ik niet dat een mens voor God moet gaan spelen en abortus moet plegen. In zon situatie zou ik zeggen; heb meer vertrouwen in Allah swt. Want zegt Allah taala niet dat er met de moeilijkheid, de verlichting komt? En zegt Hij niet: Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken. [al-Ankaboet 29:2/3]*


Ja, in principe ben ik het totaal met je eens. Wat je zegt is heel mooi, inderdaad het kind is onschuldig aan de misdaad, en dat je zou zeggen, heb meer vertrouwen in Allah swt, inderdaad natuurlijk is dit altijd het beste. Ik bedoelde ook niet dat ik vr abortus ben ofzo. Het is een zwaar afschuwelijk iets, dat kan niemand ontkennen. En ik zou me zelf ook nooit kunnen indenken dat ik zoiets zou begaan, echter wat ik hierboven bedoelde vooral met tweede stukje; ik ken veel van die verhalen over zwanger na verkrachting in oorlogssituatie, en ik vind het afschuwelijk wat deze vrouwen is overkomen, ik zal zo iemand, als ze abortus pleegt, niet zomaar een twee drie kunnen veroordelen, snap je. Dat bedoelde ik; sommigen praten er z makkelijk over en vellen een oordeel over anderen, zonder enig besef van, of mededogen met, de verschrikkelijke situaties waar mensen buiten hun schuld in terecht kunnen komen, dat vind ik dan een beetje te hard. Wij kunnen beter proberen om zo iemand dan te helpen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *En ik zou me zelf ook nooit kunnen indenken dat ik zoiets zou begaan, echter wat ik hierboven bedoelde vooral met tweede stukje; ik ken veel van die verhalen over zwanger na verkrachting in oorlogssituatie, en ik vind het afschuwelijk wat deze vrouwen is overkomen, ik zal zo iemand, als ze abortus pleegt, niet zomaar een twee drie kunnen veroordelen, snap je. Dat bedoelde ik; sommigen praten er z makkelijk over en vellen een oordeel over anderen, zonder enig besef van, of mededogen met, de verschrikkelijke situaties waar mensen buiten hun schuld in terecht kunnen komen, dat vind ik dan een beetje te hard. Wij kunnen beter proberen om zo iemand dan te helpen.*


Helemaal mee eens.
Het onderwerp abortus is voor mij alleen een theoretisch onderwerp, maar leren vergeven hoort dagelijkse praktijk te zijn.
Begrijpen kan op weg helpen om te vergeven en wat betreft het opvoeden van een kind door een vrouw terwijl ze zoals in de quote alle recht heeft om de vader van het kind te verachten lijkt mij bijna onmogelijk.
Op het VWO had ik een lerares, gescheiden, en zij had de grootste moeite met de zoon uit haar op de klippen gelopen huwelijk omdat de jongen ontzettend aan haar ex-man deed denken.

----------


## Aneeh

> _Geplaatst door achie25_ 
> *Sex voor het huwelijk is haram*



En als je verkrachten bent door iemand dan...?  :vreemd:

----------


## Wassouf

> _Geplaatst door Aneeh_ 
> *En als je verkrachten bent door iemand dan...? *


Daar kan diegene die verkracht is niets aan doen.... en dat is geen sex uit eigen wil...

----------


## Affie

Salaam wa alaikoem, 

1. Mocht er sprake zijn van bevruchting dan duurt het 5-7 dagen voordat de bevruchte eicel de baarmoeder bereikt. 
2. Vanaf het moment dat de bevruchte eicel zich in de baarmoeder bevindt begint de ontwikkelingsproces. 

96.2. Die de mens uit geronnen bloed schiep.

96. 2 . Createth man from a clot .

Een betere Nederlandse vertaling is embryo.


Mijn onderbouwde mening waar veel geleerden niet aan kunnen tippen is het volgende.

In de edele Koran wordt vele malen de ontwikkelingsproces omschreven. Waarom? Omdat dit al het begin van het leven is en een creatie van God en niet pas wanneer er een ziel in wordt geblazen. 

Dus waarom zou ik een creatie van God vermoorden. Hij is het die leven geeft en neemt. 

*Bij verkrachting:* 
Zoals hierboven omschreven het duurt 5-7 dagen voordat het de baarmoeder bereikt en begint de ontwikkeling. Er zijn *HEDEN* genoeg mogelijkheden om in die zes dagen na de verkrachting een eventuele zwangerschap te voorkomen. Iedere dame tegenwoordig weet hoe je zwanger raakt en zou dus meteen actie kunnen ondernemen. 
Wat betreft de emotionele schade die je oploopt tijdens verkrachting is iets heel anders. Dit kan natuurlijk invloed hebben op het rationele handelen van die persoon waardoor men al een week verder is voordat men actie onderneemt. Maar hier zie ik een grote uitdaging in van familieleden, vrienden, kennissen en omgeving om deze dame zodanig te helpen dat zij snel een besluit kan nemen. 
Bij oorlogsmisdaden ligt de situatie weer anders. Mijn denkwijze hierover is het volgende. Vaak wordt een vrouw verkracht en vertrapt en voor dood achtergelaten. Vaak is haar hele familie uitgeroeid en zal zij niemand meer hebben. Er zal ook geen ziekenhuis in de buurt zijn waar je naar binnenloopt en vraagt om een morning after pil. Deze vrouwen zullen het heel zwaar krijgen. Sommige besluiten om over te gaan op aborteren. Sommige van deze zullen er toch voor kiezen om het kind te houden en met de hulp en de zegeningen van Allah verder te leven. Ik zeg jullie gewoon eerlijk het is aan deze vrouw om hierover een beslissing te nemen. Ik zou haar niet kunnen adviseren aan de hand van de Koran om wel of geen abortus te plegen na de eerste week. Mogen zulke vrouwen de weg naar Allah en de verlichting vinden en zijn zegeningen op hun neerdalen. 

*Bij gevaar voor het leven van de moeder:* 
Wat is meer waard het leven van de kind of moeder?
Een moeder die grotendeels van haar leven in Allah heeft gelooft en aan Hem heeft onderworpen en zonder egosme liever het leven schenkt aan een kind die dan ook het aardse leven zal meemaken en zich ook zal onderwerpen aan Allah. 

Of toch kiezen voor haar eigen leven en bidden dat Allah haar en haar kind tot de paradijs zullen toelaten. 

Hier zeg ik dan ook bij dat de vrouw zelf moet beslissen. Moge Allah zulke vrouwen helpen in hun besluit. 

*Bij sex voor het huwlijk:*  
DOM DOM DOM. Jullie hebben ervoor gekozen om te zondigen en nu zullen jullie beiden op de blaren moeten gaan zitten. Abortus uit den boze. Trouwen dan maar. Zal hij haar haar huwelijksgift kunnen geven? En zal hij haar/hun financieel kunnen onderhouden? 

Wat betreft de familie? Ja sorry het is hun keuze geweest, jullie zullen natuurlijk te keer gaan. *ACH JA jullie treft geen blaam* eventueel schaamte voor de bevolking maar wie zijn zij om jullie als familie te beoordelen en Allah weet het beter dat jullie je kinderen goed hebben opgevoed. Richt je liever op die domme jongen en meid. Zorg ervoor dat ondanks hun zonde zij toch de weg naar Allah vinden en moge Allah hun het dan toch vergeven. Zorg er wel voor dat ze bij elkaar blijven ook al is hij een crimineel of zij een "slettebak". Samen sta je sterker niet alleen tegenover elkaar maar ook tegenover het geloof. *LIEFDE* en *COMMUNICATIE* zijn nog steeds de keywords. Er zal een tijd komen dat die twee zich zullen beseffen waar zij me bezig waren en de goeie richting opgaan. 

Ik hoop dat ik hiermee duidelijk heb gemaakt dat abortus naar mijn mening verboden is. Mocht het er dan toch op aankomen zoals hierboven omschreven, dan ligt het aan de vrouw zelf die beslist. Er zal over dit onderwerp nooit een eenduidig FATWA uitgesproken kunnen worden. Elke leerschool heeft zo zijn eigen opvattingen, over diversiteit in het geloof gesproken. Ach ja ander onderwerp. 

Om mee af te sluiten. Volgens de Hadith wordt pas na verloop van tijd de ziel in het lichaam geblazen en voor deze tijd zou het mogen om abortus te plegen. 

2.228. De gescheiden vrouwen moeten drie menstruatieperioden wachten; en het is haar niet geoorloofd, hetgeen Allah in haar baarmoeder heeft geschapen, te verbergen, indien zij in Allah en de laatste dag geloven; en haar echtgenoten hebben het recht, haar (intussen) terug te nemen, indien zij verzoening wensen. En vr haar geldt hetzelfde als tegen haar, hetgeen billijk is, de mannen hebben voorrang boven haar, Allah is Machtig, Alwijs.

2. 228 . Women who are divorced shall wait , keeping themselves apart , three ( monthly ) courses . And it is not lawful for them that they should conceal that which Allah hath created in their wombs if they are believers in Allah and the Last Day . And their husbands would do better to take them back in that case if they desire a reconciliation . And they ( women ) have rights similar to those ( of men ) over them in kindness , and men are a degree above them . Allah is Mighty , Wise. 

Waarom staat er dan duidelijk dat er een wachtperiode is van 3 maanden voordat men mag scheiden. Om duidelijkheid te krijgen of mevrouw zwanger is of niet. Hieruit blijkt ook weer dat het ongeboren kind inde eerste drie maanden al een grotere prioriteit heeft dan de onenigheid tussen de eventuele ouders. 

Wassalaam alai koem. 

Afzal Jarmohamed

----------


## Mowahidda

> _Geplaatst door momo2004_ 
> *is abortus toegestaan in de islam ?? ook als het stel ongetrouwd is ?? maar het is haram om een kind te krijgen als je nog niet getrouwwd ben*


Bismillaah el-Rahmaan el-Rahiem

Salaam aleekum warahmatu Allaah wa barakatuh,

Amma ba3d,

Als eerst is het natuurlijk bekend dat een relatie vor een huwelijk haraam is en naar zina kan leiden (gemeenschap in haraam). Dus het kind dat er uit zal komen als het in zina is gedaan is heel gevaarlijk. Er is niet voor niets gezegd {Wala Taqraboe az-Zinaa) En benader zina niet.

Wat ik weet inshaAllaah is het volgende over abortus; het is erg afgeraden, walakien kan het kind schadelijk zijn voor de gezondheid van de moeder bijoorbeeld (dat de moeder een erge ziekte heeft ofzo) dat het wel kan....maar dit is dan wel een Daroeriyyah (noodgeval). Als de ouders (in een noodgeval) het beste vinden om een abortus te doen dan moet dit gebeuren voor 40 dagen. Waarom dit, omdat Allaah soebhanahoe wa ta3ala na 40 dagen nafs (ziel) is het embryo 'blaast' (vergelijk dit niet met onze vorm van blazen inshaAllaah).

Over het algemeen is het afgeraden door vele sheikhs zoals sheikh Oethaymeen, sheikh Bin Baaz, sheikh Fawzaan en andere...

En Allaah weet het beter...

Wa aleekum salaam warahmatu Allaah wa barakatuh,
Mowahidda

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door momo2004_ 
> *is abortus toegestaan in de islam ?? ook als het stel ongetrouwd is ?? maar het is haram om een kind te krijgen als je nog niet getrouwwd ben*



Abortus is haram..

Of je nou getrouwd bent of nie..

----------

